# Fisk Farm Festival – White Lake, MI – Sept. 12-13, 2015



## aevansgatech (May 19, 2015)

September 12-13, 2015 will be the 30th Annual Kelley-Fisk Farm Festival in White Lake, Michigan. We'd like to welcome out vintage tractors of all makes and models. This is a fun family event complete with pioneer women re-enactments, historic craftsmen exhibitions, food, and more. More info on the farm and White Lake Historical society can be found here:
<URL>http://www.hsmichigan.org/whitelake/events/</URL>

A story about the farm's history can be found here:
<URL>http://www.hsmichigan.org/whitelake/files/2014/05/Kelley-Fisk-Farm-House.pdf</URL>

I've put together an advertisement with all the relevant info and will be gathering interest at other shows and events (mainly Buckley Old Engine show in northern Michigan). The Fisk Festival welcomes anyone to show their tractor FREE of charge.


----------

